# Skyline GT-R to Compete in 2006 World Challenge



## Nismo Skyline (May 2, 2002)

Nissan Skyline GT-R to Make North American Road Racing Debut in SPEED GT
Courtesy of AutomotiveForums.com


Competing in the 2006 SCCA SPEED World Challenge GT Championship, the Nissan Skyline GT-R, “Godzilla,” will make its North American Road Racing debut March 15-17 at Sebring International Raceway. (Courtesy of Giovanni Castello, AutomotiveForums.com member)
MANHATTAN BEACH, Calif. (Feb. 15, 2006) – Bringing the Nissan Skyline GT-R to a North American road racing series for the first time ever, AutomotiveForums.com has announced its entry into the 2006 SCCA Pro Racing SPEED World Challenge GT Championship.

The team, based in the Los Angeles area, is preparing to make its debut March 15-17 at Sebring International Raceway, in Sebring, Fla., where SPEED World Challenge will begin its 17th season.

The Skyline GT-R is a front-engine, all-wheel drive, two-door coupe, and with deep technical support from Skyline GT-R teams from both Japan and around the world, the AutomotiveForums.com team expects to be competitive right out of the box.

“We are excited to have an opportunity to finally campaign the GT-R, a car with rich Japanese motorsports history, stateside against the likes of the Dodge Viper, Chevrolet Corvette and Porsche 911,” Crew Chief Sean Morris said. “We have been working toward this goal for quite some time.”

Making his SPEED World Challenge GT debut along with the car, Igor Sushko, 20, will pilot the GT-R.

And though another driver has not yet been announced, the AutomotiveForums.com team has reserved two numbers, 69 and 70, with plans of adding a second GT-R to the roster later in the season.

The 2006 SPEED World Challenge GT schedule could not be more perfect, giving the team an opportunity to contend at a variety of circuits and street course venues across the country alongside the American Le Mans Series, Indy Racing League, Champ Car, and NASCAR Nextel Cup.

“As the product planner of the Nissan Skyline GT-R R34, this car and its heritage have a paramount place in my heart,” Hiroshi Tamura said. “I am very excited to finally see the GT-R compete in a United States championship series.

“I am fully confident in Igor and his team's ability to make the GT-R community around the world proud and we wish them good luck.”

Associate and technical sponsors for this effort include Rays Engineering, Mackin Industries, Tilton Engineering and Brembo, with further support to be announced shortly.

Launched in November of 2000, AutomotiveForums.com is today a leader in connecting the auto enthusiasts via the Internet. Currently, more than 435,000 members enjoy AutomotiveForums, with 500 new users signing up daily.

Contact:
Victor Reyes
Courant Communications, LLC
626-926-4307


----------



## Dustin (Dec 14, 2003)

wow, that's absolutely awesome. i'll definately try to hit sebring now to see that car


----------



## TwistedGTR (May 19, 2005)

That is awesome! Wish I could make it but don't really have the time


----------



## R34MAN (Jan 10, 2006)

*Say it isn't so!!!*

Thanks for the info on that. I live about an hour or so away from Sebring. Once in a while there is an event worth attending there.


----------



## b00st3dTT (Feb 1, 2006)

damn thats sick!! cant wait!


----------

